# RBP Fry



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

hey guys/gals i've been looking for some cheap RBP fry. was just wondering if anyone could help me out here. ill pay shipping. looking to spend $80. looking to by as many as i can for the price! let me know if anyone can help me out! thx a lot


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> hey guys/gals i've been looking for some cheap RBP fry. was just wondering if anyone could help me out here. ill pay shipping. looking to spend $80. looking to by as many as i can for the price! let me know if anyone can help me out! thx a lot


click on the ads>>>>>>>>>

like aquascape they always have deals like this...
Clicky Clicky


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea but i was looking into getting more than 12. was hoping a breeder could help me out a little. not tryin to resale or anything. growing them out to add to my 210 in the spring. fig some would be eaten by the other thus why i want so many.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

Found some! thx!


----------

